
Facebook must buck trend to stay on top - iProject
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Facebook-must-buck-trend-to-stay-on-top-3725035.php
======
moepstar
I, for one, would welcome it if FB would drift away into irrelevance.

It's not about the users anymore (not that it ever was, but it's becoming more
visible daily) so it's just a matter of time until even the most clueless will
wake up and take their data elsewhere (wherever that might be)..

